# 2008 Lineup online



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Just looked over the 2008 Colnago lineup and I must say that there isn't much that is inspiring this year. I really don't like any of the new paint schemes and am somewhat pissed that they kept the ST series except for the STIT paint job. The WX series doesn't look like it is as crisp as the 2007 scheme, but it still might be the best looking one as far as I am concerned. My next pick would be the ST series in Silver, which I think is STSL.

Best of all, there really isn't any new frames offered, which makes it a little easier for me to decide on a new frame for next year.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I like the new 'ST02' color! I'm a sucker for white paint..


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you like white paint, there are plenty of new paint schemes that you might like. The CLX, Arte, Dream HX, and Cristallo have a couple of white paint schemes. My favorite white paint scheme would probably have to be the Bici scheme that is the home page for the site. It is the main pic shown of the Extreme Power.

The old STIT had some white in it, along with the red and green. I guess I'll do a little debating between the 2007 and 2008 paint schemes before deciding on something.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> If you like white paint, there are plenty of new paint schemes that you might like. The CLX, Arte, Dream HX, and Cristallo have a couple of white paint schemes. My favorite white paint scheme would probably have to be the Bici scheme that is the home page for the site. It is the main pic shown of the Extreme Power.
> 
> The old STIT had some white in it, along with the red and green. I guess I'll do a little debating between the 2007 and 2008 paint schemes before deciding on something.


When looking at the pics, I couldn't tell if the 'bici' finish was black and white, or black and silver? If it were white, yeah, I'd probably like it.
The paint on my bottom bracket of my EP, where the paint meets the BB cup on the drive side, is starting to peel away..... gonna have my shop look at it. It is from Veltec, so should be easy to warranty if it comes to that..

Regardless, I figure in a few years maybe I'll pony up some $$ for a respray from Maestro.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Fabs I'm gonna kiss you!

I never would have thought of looking this early in the year. I'm loading the site right now (dial-up  ).

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Fabs,

I promise I will never kiss you.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

the extreme power in TWBK (white/black) is gorgeous! :thumbsup: does anyone have pictures of this bike/frameset in this color?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

gibson00 said:


> I like the new 'ST02' color! I'm a sucker for white paint..


Me too. :2: 

White seems to be getting more popular again (I like the Look 585 in white), and I like the symbolism of the red, white, and green.

Just my subjective opinion...The other new schemes, like the NW's, resemble too much what many other carbon race brands are doing, like Ridley or Willier, etc. I've com to expect a unique approach from my beloved Colnago. However, the new paint gives the Primavera the _appearance_ of being on a higher tier than last year.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

gibson00 said:


> Fabs,
> 
> I promise I will never kiss you.


 
Aw c'mon, everybody loves a good smooch now and then. :blush2: :smile5:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey, I'm Italian and get two kisses on the cheek from men all the time. At 35, I still kiss my dad on occassion, almost always kiss my uncle hello, and still great many of my dad's friends/friends of the family with the double kiss. Now, if you are a man and you kiss me on the lips, then we got a problem.

T-Shirt,

I too was surprised to see the new lineup already up. I went to the site to see the difference in seat tube lengths between a 50 sloping and a 48 sloping, and there it was.

My wife and I just looked at the 2008 paint schemes and it looks like it is between ST01 and WX01 (i.e., the Italian flag colors), but both of those schemes are carry overs from 2007, so I already knew about them. Maybe I can get a 2006 C50 on closeout in the WX01 scheme and then get a 2008 Extreme C the following year on closeout in a ST01 scheme. 

What really pisses me off is that the Cristallo is now available with all the same schemes as the Extreme Power, and that wasn't the case in 2007. Of course, it was irrelevant to me because I already bought the 2006 Cristallo in NS03.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

No President, Active Plus, Master Carbon.

Major realingment of paint jobs - standardization across models. I spoke with the local rep earlier this summer and he alluded to that fact that this was coming - In an attepmt to streamline production. Seems we can't have it both ways - fast turnaround and unlimited style choice. I won't be the one to define "fast". 

I'll second the Cristallo comments - All the "Monet" renditions are gone - EGRS (Sunflowers) ETWN, EAG, JET, etc. etc. I better not crash my Sunflower Cristallo...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....TWBK...tasty white & black.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone know if the frame weight for the 08 C50 is the same as the 07?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but it doesn't mention anything different between the two frames. However, who knows.

Yep, the paint jobs across the series, and the reduced number of paint jobs would lead me to believe that they are trying to streamline the production process. Kind of like only having to paint cars coming off the assembly line in a single color. No down time wasted changing out paints.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

I love the Master-XL in the new red. If only I had a few thousand bucks layin' around.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

I think that the actual frames did not change much between the upper level carbon bikes (c50, extreme power, extreme-c). I just received my bike and although it has a RB07 paint job, i think that it is a 2008 painted like a 2007. The fork is new as well.

My question would be if there is a new Rabobank paint job as it isn't on their web site yet?

Michael


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

With last year's (i.e., 2007) catalog, the team paint schemes weren't posted until later on in the year. I would think that the team paint schemes would change every year. Otherwise, they would be quite boring. Nobody wants to see team riders on the same frame year after year.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

*Colnago 2008 Frame Team Colours*

I am very interested what they will look like for next year. I suspect that there will be a bit more white in the frame designs for the teams. Hopefully they will post them earlier rather than later.

Michael


----------

